# Mike's House of a Thousand legs!



## Mastigoproctus (May 18, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know my sites back up after a few weeks of issues, please check it out, let me know if I can make any improvements of if there is any issues.

http://mikeshouseofathousandlegs.com/

I posted this here because my sites main focus is Myriapods, forgive me if it should have been posted in a different forum but I'm sure this will be the right place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (May 18, 2016)

Look forward to my next video on YouTube for some centipede give aways!

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCkEmI1pS0tCOZH0Waa7qmDQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (May 19, 2016)

Yay, glad it's back up!


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 19, 2016)

Shame it can't be of any use to me, as Australia has pretty tough import laws. I just got to learn to be satisfied with my 5 new E. rubripes.


----------



## Munax (May 19, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> Shame it can't be of any use to me, as Australia has pretty tough import laws. I just got to learn to be satisfied with my 5 new E. rubripes.


Well at least Australia has some pretty colorful pedes. Maybe they don't get too big but I wouldn't mind owning one.

Did you ever try calling the agency that regulates importing? Sometimes if it's just importing for a personal collection/hobby then they'll let you import. Worth a try if you want other pedes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (May 19, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> Shame it can't be of any use to me, as Australia has pretty tough import laws. I just got to learn to be satisfied with my 5 new E. rubripes.


They are strict but he's right, it's worth looking into. Say you were to get in the future a large male heros, that has no chance of becoming invasive if no female is supplied and they inspect it upon arrival. I think they might be understanding of something like that, I could be wrong though. Never know till you ask.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 19, 2016)

I think your site looks good ...nice clean straight forward and natural look to it imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 19, 2016)

Munax said:


> Well at least Australia has some pretty colorful pedes. Maybe they don't get too big but I wouldn't mind owning one.
> 
> Did you ever try calling the agency that regulates importing? Sometimes if it's just importing for a personal collection/hobby then they'll let you import. Worth a try if you want other pedes.


I am indeed very fond of the Australian pedes, and E. rubripes does get to about 25cm, and Morsitans has amazing diversity here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CreepTumorXD (May 20, 2016)

yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 20, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> They are strict but he's right, it's worth looking into. Say you were to get in the future a large male heros, that has no chance of becoming invasive if no female is supplied and they inspect it upon arrival. I think they might be understanding of something like that, I could be wrong though. Never know till you ask.


Maybe, but they can't even have velvet worms imported here, even the natives as far as I know.


----------



## ErinM31 (May 21, 2016)

Glad your site is back up!  Bookmarked and looking forward to millipedes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 21, 2016)

Awesome!  Favorited, there's not many sites online that specialize in pedes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 17, 2019)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know my sites back up after a few weeks of issues, please check it out, let me know if I can make any improvements of if there is any issues.
> 
> http://mikeshouseofathousandlegs.com/
> 
> I posted this here because my sites main focus is Myriapods, forgive me if it should have been posted in a different forum but I'm sure this will be the right place.


are you still supplying?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 17, 2019)

Na, I think he stopped. Said it on his IG.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Na, I think he stopped. Said it on his IG.


Aw man any other good breeders of pedes ?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 29, 2019)

Austin Spears gets in some interesting ones every now and then. Not sure about other "breeders".


----------

